# Solved: WGA - Microsoft responds on patches to Windows users



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

NOTE: please read the entire article, my few quotes don't do the article justice,

WGA - Microsoft responds on patches to Windows users


> .......He cited figures from security firm SRI International showing that 54% of machines infected with the worm are in China, Russia, India, Brazil, and Argentina. Many people in those countries have been sold unlicensed copies of Windows and, for whatever reason (as discussed below), don't receive Windows updates, leaving their machines vulnerable.......
> .......After Brian's Conficker piece appeared, Microsoft spokeswoman Jill Lovato wrote to say one of his points was inaccurate:
> "I just saw your post, 'Run a Conficker removal tool before April 1,' and wanted to clarify a few things I think you may have been confused about.
> 
> ...


http://windowssecrets.com/2009/04/02/02-Microsoft-responds-on-patches-to-Windows-users/?n=known0


----------

